# A frog with a weird "laughing" call...



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 13, 2008)

G'day guys,

I seem to have what I think is a frog underneath an elevated shed in my backyard. It's quite a strange situation, and it weirded me out for a few weeks before I picked up on it. Whenever I would clean my rat and mouse tubs, I would tip the dirty water from the washing container underneath the shed...a soon as the water would start flowing underneath it, the frog will start calling. The weird part is its actual call...it sounds like a mad evil scientist, and it keeps repeating the same laughing call over and over again without a break. 

I'm in South East Queensland...anybody know what it could be?


----------



## snakkko (Apr 13, 2008)

i thinks u has a retarted monkey down there lol


----------



## Adzo (Apr 13, 2008)

What are you doing under Jonno's shed?


----------



## cement (Apr 13, 2008)

Hannibulus Frogkensteinus. They love dirty water.


----------



## itbites (Apr 13, 2008)

*I think theres a laughing frog called Litoria Tyleri however..knowing not much about frogs i have no clue if they live up your way...Sounds freaky though late at night you walk outside and hear a strange laughing noise :shock:*


----------



## AustHerps (Apr 13, 2008)

_Litoria rothii_ - though it normally lives in trees and not under snakes 

Aka Maniacal Laughing Frog.

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 13, 2008)

As others have said, it's probably one of the _Litoria peronii_ complex. I haven't heard of _L. rothii_ being found this far south, and I think _L. peronii_ are more common than _L. tyleri_ in Brisbane, but I have no evidence with which to back up that statement.


Stewart


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone have those Frog call CD's? That might help a bit Jonno. I do but it was from my Ken Griffiths book and covers those that are found in Sydney.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 13, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Does anyone have those Frog call CD's? That might help a bit Jonno. I do but it was from my Ken Griffiths book and covers those that are found in Sydney.



The Frogs Australia site has calls for most Australian frogs.

Stewart


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 13, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> I seem to have what I think is a frog underneath an elevated shed in my backyard. It's quite a strange situation, and it weirded me out for a few weeks before I picked up on it. Whenever I would clean my rat and mouse tubs, I would tip the dirty water from the washing container underneath the shed...a soon as the water would start flowing underneath it, the frog will start calling. The weird part is its actual call...it sounds like a mad evil scientist, and it keeps repeating the same laughing call over and over again without a break.
> 
> I'm in South East Queensland...anybody know what it could be?


 

jonno. i think the frog that is underneith your shed is a persons tree frog. l.personii. ( think thats the scientific name). i had one out side my tiolet in the trees. i used to catch them before i knew about the illigal issue. they are usually found in trees and high places though are some times found under houses, drains etc in your case the shed. they love dirty water and the water would atract insects so it is making its self at home

if you can get a pic we can confirm the spec.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 15, 2008)

So I'm an idiot. I decided to get to the bottom of this today after it happened again. I moved everything out of the way (no mean feat!) and found the culprit.

It was a Mr Happy figurine that I had thrown at Sharna months ago and it went under the shed. The water must have set it off...


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 15, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> So I'm an idiot. I decided to get to the bottom of this today after it happened again. I moved everything out of the way (no mean feat!) and found the culprit.
> 
> It was a Mr Happy figurine that I had thrown at Sharna months ago and it went under the shed. The water must have set it off...



That's too funny!


Stewart


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Apr 15, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHAHAHA OMG! If thats not the funniest thing i have heard i dunno what is. That is a classic. 10/10 for that performance lol.


----------



## dpeica (Apr 15, 2008)

Domestic violence. Australia says no.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 15, 2008)

She's not my partner so it's just plain old violence!


----------



## dpeica (Apr 15, 2008)

ah....That's fine then.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL thats gold Jonno.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 15, 2008)

Nyahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## imalizard (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL we have to sticky this


----------



## Glidergirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Its a Perrons Tree Frog
I have a couple and they have a very loud lauging/cackling call.
Its certainly something to be heard!!
Very loud
Perrons usually have emerald green spots on them.
They are a very pretty frog
But boy are they LOUD!!


----------



## jessb (Sep 6, 2008)

LOL that is the funniest thing I've ever heard! 

Our daughter's toys occasionally go off in the middle of the night and scare the bejeezus out of me!


----------



## eipper (Sep 6, 2008)

Litoria tyleri's call is quite similar to L. peronii..without hearing the call its speculation

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Jewly (Sep 8, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> So I'm an idiot. I decided to get to the bottom of this today after it happened again. I moved everything out of the way (no mean feat!) and found the culprit.
> 
> It was a Mr Happy figurine that I had thrown at Sharna months ago and it went under the shed. The water must have set it off...


 
Damn...and here I was thinking you had discovered a new breed of frog..lol


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 8, 2008)

thats gold! lmao


----------



## butters (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree will sturdy.

What is almost as funny is the number of people who don't bother to read the entire thread before making a comment. If you don't read the whole thread how can you even think that your reply could be even close to correct?

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Stark (Sep 8, 2008)

omg, how funnys that, im sitting here at the office at working wetting myself laughing


----------

